
Ask HN: What are the best videos to watch about building startups? - gmichnikov
There have been a lot of videos mentioned over time on HN, from Mixergy to Startup School to TC Disrupt to many others.<p>I've watched very few and would like to start watching more, but I am overwhelmed by the options. Please share your recommendations, either for a specific video or a series of videos. Thanks.
======
mindcrime
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5E38frHo1U> \- (Steve Blank / Eric Ries -
part 1)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwW2Q-09g9Y> \- (Steve Blank / Eric Ries -
part 2)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mZUcWt2Q3M> \- (Steve Blank / Eric Ries -
part 3)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSk2I8tlzdA> \- (Steve Blank at the Startup
Lessons Learned conference)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-H7TAcqGko> \- (Steve Blank: The
Democratization of Entrepreneurship)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynQasjpBTCk> \- (Alexander Osterwalder
speaking @ Google)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEvKo90qBns> \- (Eric Ries speaking @ Google)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7K0vRUKXKc> \- (pg at Startup School '08)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNjJTgXujno> \- (Peter Norvig at Startup
School '08)

------
petervandijck
This one is awesome: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/25/absolute-must-watch-
office-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/25/absolute-must-watch-office-hours-
with-paul-graham-at-tc-disrupt/)

If you could just absorb some of Paul Graham's thinking... I've seen this one
like 3 times.

------
ahmicro
Very Useful videos <http://ontwik.com/category/startup/>

